# when you feed eggs...



## skippy (Jul 15, 2009)

do you leave the shell on? what if you have to cut it up? are the eggshells sharp enough to hurt my boy?


----------



## crox (Jul 15, 2009)

I also would like to know this. I think you take em off, the only vid. ive seen the guy had em off and the egg was chopped.


----------



## skippy (Jul 15, 2009)

that might have been my vid :lol: 

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6GnhqSWIWU" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6GnhqSWIWU</a><!-- m -->


----------



## crox (Jul 15, 2009)

Small world! It was. haha, wow.


----------



## PinkPunisher (Jul 15, 2009)

I never do, the way I see it, its just extra calcium and other minerals. All I do is soft boil the egg, let it cool and put it in the feeding bin. I used to crack the shell first but decided not to one time and my girl Alice seemed to enjoy it more getting the break it open. 

It gives you a good idea of how strong their jaws are to, try and crush a raw egg by placing it in the palm of your hand and squeezing. You'll notice how strong the egg is if you do it properly, if you didn't well then you'll get some egg in your hand 

Spencer


----------



## Tux (Jul 16, 2009)

As a baby I remove the shell, as an adult it doesn't matter, if it has no issues with bones it has no issues with an egg shell. I was asked the same question last year by Rob from Monster Boas and gave the same advice, I assume he's following it with no issues.


----------



## Toby_H (Jul 16, 2009)

Isn't it primarily the yolk that is good for them?

I've been mixing raw egg yolk with ground turkey as a main diet for my Tegu for a while. She seems to prefer the turkey with egg in it.


----------



## laurarfl (Jul 16, 2009)

Mine like egg in their turkey, too.

The only problem I've ever had with egg shell is a little cut inside the mouth from the edges. It really wasn't a big deal. I've done it both ways.


----------



## MIKE-ZILLA (Jul 16, 2009)

most people recommend cooking the eggs.probably to reduce the chance of bacterial infection. if you hard boil it you can pound the yolk into a powder like texture and still mix it with turkey.as for shells I remove mine.


----------



## skippy (Jul 16, 2009)

i tried with the shell today and he did not like it much :lol:


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Jul 16, 2009)

looks good my GUs like scrambled eggs better than boiled eggs. i think mine dont like playing with their food just want to eat.


----------



## PinkPunisher (Jul 16, 2009)

skippy said:


> i tried with the shell today and he did not like it much :lol:



Try cracking it next time, it makes it much easier for them to "get into".


----------



## skippy (Jul 16, 2009)

he figured it out fine, it just didn't seem to be much fun for him. he only ate about half of it so i gave him another without the shell that he wolfed down happily.


----------

